
Google Chrome .tmp files has taken over my computer - ShorsHammer
https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/8625383?hl=en
======
ShorsHammer
Tangential:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/6739244?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/6739244?hl=en)

